# Bentley has worms



## Chrissie (Jan 21, 2013)

Hey, today i did my usual morning routine and went to let Bentley out of his room. I always have a look around his room to make sure theres nothing wrong however today i came across what looks like a long roundworm, so im pretty sure hes got them now. Hes at the vets next week, will he be ok till then or shall i get him in sooner?
Also i have read on here Info on Worms in Dogs, Roundworms, tapeworms, hookworms, whip worms, heartworms In young puppies untreated roundworms can cause the bowel to rupture. Puppies get roundworms from their mom, as the larval worms migrate into the womb, or into her teats.
so should i call up the breeder and let them know that the female needs treating for roundworms too?


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Personally I would call the vet and get him seen today, My William had bad roundworms and it has set him back a lot - he was very sick & now has a sensitive tummy .. They can do real damage . Did you keep the worm if so take it to the vet with you they will be able to confirm that it is a 'roundworm' 
Did the breeder worm him? If so how often and with what medication?


----------



## Chrissie (Jan 21, 2013)

fizzy n kirbys mum said:


> Personally I would call the vet and get him seen today, My William had bad roundworms and it has set him back a lot - he was very sick & now has a sensitive tummy .. They can do real damage . Did you keep the worm if so take it to the vet with you they will be able to confirm that it is a 'roundworm'
> Did the breeder worm him? If so how often and with what medication?


yes ive kept the worm, put it in a little plastic container so we could take it with us to show the vet. the breeder had apparently wormed him before we picked him up, im not sure what with though. Were taking him to the vets today to make sure thats what it is, bless him


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Glad your taking him  and well done for keeping the worm  
The vet will give you medication and get him all sorted  have you any idea 
When the breeder last wormed him? 

He is ok in himself yes? No tummy troubles? 

Give him a little hug from me


----------



## Chrissie (Jan 21, 2013)

I think they wormed him at 6 weeks. Hes had a bit of runny poop now and again, sometimes it has like a mucus substance come out with it too which im going to tell the vet about. He seems fine in himself, the usual mad hour or so then nap time likes hes doing now sleepy head  hopefully hell be ok, thank you.


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Roundworms can cause tummy upsets - he will feel a whole lot better after his medication


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Also I think we need some new Bentley photos


----------



## Chrissie (Jan 21, 2013)

fizzy n kirbys mum said:


> Roundworms can cause tummy upsets - he will feel a whole lot better after his medication


I hope so  thats it were booked in the vets today this afternoon


----------



## Chrissie (Jan 21, 2013)

fizzy n kirbys mum said:


> Also I think we need some new Bentley photos


ooh ill definately get round to that  we have so many :laughing8:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Cool  

How did the vet trip go??


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Roundworms are extremely common in puppies, they get them from their mum. Your breeder should have told you what wormer he was having and when he was due the next dose. A good breeder worms the pregnant bitch very carefully as well. I'm sure Bentley will be fine, now you are on top of it.


----------

